# Pamphobeteus sp. ‘mascara’



## antinous (Oct 29, 2018)

Don’t really know too much about these guys other than they’re from the Manabi area of Ecuador an that they do well in either tropical and dry set ups.  Does anybody have this species and can comment on the size? I’ve heard that they can push 9” or so and on the other hand I heard they ‘medium’ sized maxing at 6”.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Oct 29, 2018)

Keep them like any other pampho, moist sub and good vent...size would be 7-8" range for adults.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antinous (Oct 29, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Keep them like any other pampho, moist sub and good vent...size would be 7-8" range for adults.


I’ve actually read that they can be kept in dry areas, similar to Brachypelma. Also made a quick stop to the region where they’re supposedly found near Manabi, Ecuador and it’s quite dry. Just was confused on the size range as from sellers I’ve heard 6” was a decent size for them whilw other sellers say 9” is average. Thanks for the reply!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sasker (Oct 29, 2018)

I have one, but she hasn't reached adult size yet. A nice species. I keep mine on slightly damp substrate, and let it dry out before moistening again. The bottom layers of substrate never dry out, so she can go down her burrow if she thinks it's too dry. But she is out most of the time so I think they don't mind if it is somewhat dryer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 29, 2018)

I have some. They get fairly large. One of the bigger Pamphs for sure. 

I just keep have sub moist and half dry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Oct 29, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> I have some. They get fairly large. One of the bigger Pamphs for sure.
> 
> I just keep have sub moist and half dry.


Do they rival the antinous in size? I feel like it would be pretty cool to see a giant black spider and brown spider back to back. Also, what size enclosure would you keep an adult female in? Trying to see what kind of ‘show’ enclosure I should get as an acrylic enclosure store is having a sale


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 29, 2018)

@Phormic28 I have an adult female that I've raised from 1/2" to the 7" she is now, for me I kept her on moist sub while under 3" then since then I've kept her on dry substrate. 
I also have a juvenile male Pamphobeteus sp mascara that I keep the same way and they are both thriving. You've heard correctly that they can be kept either way. Unlike most other Pamphobeteus that need moisture or at least shorter periods of time being dry these are very adaptable, 

There are rumours that females of this species hit 8-9" and males around 7-7.5" and watching 1st hand I wouldn't disagree with this but for me time will tell

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## antinous (Oct 29, 2018)

johnny quango said:


> @Phormic28 I have an adult female that I've raised from 1/2" to the 7" she is now, for me I kept her on moist sub while under 3" then since then I've kept her on dry substrate.
> I also have a juvenile male Pamphobeteus sp mascara that I keep the same way and they are both thriving. You've heard correctly that they can be kept either way. Unlike most other Pamphobeteus that need moisture or at least shorter periods of time being dry these are very adaptable,
> 
> There are rumours that females of this species hit 8-9" and males around 7-7.5" and watching 1st hand I wouldn't disagree with this but for me time will tell


Thanks for the reply! Do you have any pics of them by any chance? Also how long did it take the female to reach 7” from 1/2”? I have a sneaking suspicion that my gf got me one, or hopefully more haha.

Would it be safe to get it a 16 inch x 16 inch x 8 inch enclosure for an adult female, unless they get over 7”?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Oct 30, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Would it be safe to get it a 16 inch x 16 inch x 8 inch enclosure for an adult female, unless they get over 7”?


That sounds small... All my Pamphos are in 24x12x12", although I admit that probably wouldn't be necessary for the smaller ones like insignis and petersi, but mascara is one of the larger ones... My cf. nigricolor is 7" and uses every inch of her enclosure.


----------



## antinous (Oct 30, 2018)

boina said:


> That sounds small... All my Pamphos are in 24x12x12", although I admit that probably wouldn't be necessary for the smaller ones like insignis and petersi, but mascara is one of the larger ones... My cf. nigricolor is 7" and uses every inch of her enclosure.


You’re right, I was looking at one that’s 20x16x8, idk why I typed out 16x16x8, I usually keep my adult Pamphos in enclosures this size at least


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 30, 2018)

@Phormic28 this is my adult female I haven't been able to get a chance to take a picture of the male because he is a pet hole

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous (Oct 30, 2018)

johnny quango said:


> @Phormic28 this is my adult female I haven't been able to get a chance to take a picture of the male because he is a pet hole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! How long did it take her to reach that size?


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 30, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Nice! How long did it take her to reach that size?


I've had her around 3 1/2 years and she was only 1/2" when I got her. I've been told these are almost as large as T blondi/stirmi when they hatch so I suspect that you get a lower yield from egg sacs. 
Just to give you an indication of her size that water dish in front of her is just over 1" in diameter


----------



## antinous (Oct 30, 2018)

johnny quango said:


> I've had her around 3 1/2 years and she was only 1/2" when I got her. I've been told these are almost as large as T blondi/stirmi when they hatch so I suspect that you get a lower yield from egg sacs.
> Just to give you an indication of her size that water dish in front of her is just over 1" in diameter


Interesting, thanks for the information! Do you own any other species of Pampho by any chance?


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 30, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Interesting, thanks for the information! Do you own any other species of Pampho by any chance?


Yeah I have 2 Pamphobeteus nigricolors and a machalla, unfortunately all three are mature males


----------



## antinous (Oct 30, 2018)

johnny quango said:


> Yeah I have 2 Pamphobeteus nigricolors and a machalla, unfortunately all three are mature males


Ah, well on the bright side they are still stunning! 

Would you say the mascara is more skittish or more ‘bold’? Trying to see if they’d make a better show specimen or not.


----------



## sasker (Oct 31, 2018)

Unless you are constantly ticking on the glass of your enclosure, you will see her most of the time. Mine tends to stand with er face inside her burrow and her butt outside  Compared to some of my other tarantulas, my P. mascara is not the skittiest of the bunch. I can even pick up and put down the enclosure without her running away if I am careful.


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 31, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Ah, well on the bright side they are still stunning!
> 
> Would you say the mascara is more skittish or more ‘bold’? Trying to see if they’d make a better show specimen or not.


My juvenile male is fairly skittish and will bolt if I move his enclosure. My adult female is the polar opposite she doesn't flick, threat pose or run she is out and about 100% of the time, I've never seen her use the hide provided so I'd say my female is a great show specimen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Dec 18, 2018)

Quick question @johnny quango , at what size did they start gaining their adult coloration? Getting a bit impatient with mine. They're all around this 1.5"-2" currently, but I'm guessing it won't be till they hit around 4"?


----------



## johnny quango (Dec 19, 2018)

antinous said:


> Quick question @johnny quango , at what size did they start gaining their adult coloration? Getting a bit impatient with mine. They're all around this 1.5"-2" currently, but I'm guessing it won't be till they hit around 4"?
> 
> View attachment 295138
> View attachment 295139


If I remember correctly it was around the 3" mark, as adults the Christmas tree markings are still dark and very visible unlike some other Pamphobeteus


----------



## Eva (Dec 19, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antinous (Dec 19, 2018)

johnny quango said:


> If I remember correctly it was around the 3" mark, as adults the Christmas tree markings are still dark and very visible unlike some other Pamphobeteus


Interesting! I can’t really wait until they turn their adult coloration, I absolutely love the brown and black color on them with the faint pink ‘horns’


----------



## antinous (Dec 19, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> I have some. They get fairly large. One of the bigger Pamphs for sure.
> 
> I just keep have sub moist and half dry.


How large are yours if I may ask?


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 19, 2018)

antinous said:


> How large are yours if I may ask?


Some at 8cm and one at 15cm~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maddseasonmorphs (Nov 13, 2019)

I’ve lost 2 of 3 at the 1 inch mark.. I cannot figure out for the life of me why the 2 passed away?   
    The sole survivor is getting massive, kills anything that drops into the enclosure, molts wonderfully, and is housed exactly the same as the other 2..   so now I’m like what do I do with the last one — something for sure is wrong with the housing. Moist substrate, cork bark hide, small bottle cap water dish ( was a water bottle top ), and a good size Tupperware enclosure with plenty of substrate, oh and my room is a constant 80degrees.

     All my other Pamphobeteus are thriving in these conditions. Any words of advise?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johnny quango (Nov 13, 2019)

Maddseasonmorphs said:


> I’ve lost 2 of 3 at the 1 inch mark.. I cannot figure out for the life of me why the 2 passed away?
> The sole survivor is getting massive, kills anything that drops into the enclosure, molts wonderfully, and is housed exactly the same as the other 2..   so now I’m like what do I do with the last one — something for sure is wrong with the housing. Moist substrate, cork bark hide, small bottle cap water dish ( was a water bottle top ), and a good size Tupperware enclosure with plenty of substrate, oh and my room is a constant 80degrees.
> 
> All my other Pamphobeteus are thriving in these conditions. Any words of advise?


Sometimes it's just simply genetics and there's really nothing you have done wrong.
If 1 is thriving then what you are doing is working for that one, I've had 2 of the same species do this before Brachypelma aswell and we all know how hardy they are. I questioned thing's i was doing and second guessed what i was doing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 13, 2019)

johnny quango said:


> Sometimes it's just simply genetics and there's really nothing you have done wrong.


Agree, I keep all my slings in exactly the same set-up, enclosures, etc. - adjusted for their species. And occasionally one will still die for no apparent reason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maddseasonmorphs (Nov 14, 2019)

Well thanks for the comments. I’ve been stressed that I might lose one of my others for no odd reason. 
    I did cool my room to 78, added extra vents in most of the enclosures, and took my humidity up just a touch.  Nothing to drastic — but hopefully this will assist


----------



## sasker (Nov 14, 2019)

Maddseasonmorphs said:


> All my other Pamphobeteus are thriving in these conditions.


I have no other Pamphos than my P sp. Mascara, but I noticed that she is not really fond of high humidity. This is consistent with information I have found on this species, namely that they thrive under dryer conditions. I often let her enclosure dry out completely and she tends to stay out of her burrow after I moistened the substrate, only to return when it dries up a bit - the way she likes it.

I don't know how moist your enclosures are, but perhaps you just keep this species too humid. I keep mine in a KK, predominantly dry with lots of ventilation (because it's a KK).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Maddseasonmorphs (Nov 15, 2019)

Well thanks so much for that info “Sasker”
     I’ll go ahead and give that a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buffalo Ts (Jul 22, 2021)

johnny quango said:


> @Phormic28 I have an adult female that I've raised from 1/2" to the 7" she is now, for me I kept her on moist sub while under 3" then since then I've kept her on dry substrate.
> I also have a juvenile male Pamphobeteus sp mascara that I keep the same way and they are both thriving. You've heard correctly that they can be kept either way. Unlike most other Pamphobeteus that need moisture or at least shorter periods of time being dry these are very adaptable,
> 
> There are rumours that females of this species hit 8-9" and males around 7-7.5" and watching 1st hand I wouldn't disagree with this but for me time will tell


My female is an absolute unit. I have females of apophysis, geniculata and my mascara blows them out of the water, in terms of growth rate, and size she puts on with each molt. 
Time will tell with regards to max size, but I don't doubt an 8-10 inch span. This species is quite freaky!


----------



## johnny quango (Jul 22, 2021)

Buffalo Ts said:


> My female is an absolute unit. I have females of apophysis, geniculata and my mascara blows them out of the water, in terms of growth rate, and size she puts on with each molt.
> Time will tell with regards to max size, but I don't doubt an 8-10 inch span. This species is quite freaky!


I actually have a 7-7.5" adult female and a sub adult male and he's almost as big just a lot more leggy. They are seriously fantastic eaters and yet so calm. I think these are one of my favourite species period

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KenNet (Jul 22, 2021)

johnny quango said:


> ...They are seriously fantastic eaters and yet so calm. I think these are one of my favourite species period


Only have one sling P. sp. Mascara. Seems to be not so common over here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jul 22, 2021)

KenNet said:


> Only have one sling P. sp. Mascara. Seems to be not so common over here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful little baby but it won't stay that way for very long. The growth on these is crazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buffalo Ts (Jul 22, 2021)

johnny quango said:


> I actually have a 7-7.5" adult female and a sub adult male and he's almost as big just a lot more leggy. They are seriously fantastic eaters and yet so calm. I think these are one of my favourite species period


Yes, one of my favorites also. My girl is definitely shy, and doesn't hesitate to kicks hairs at the slightest movement. Her appetite is definitely insane.


----------



## johnny quango (Jul 22, 2021)

Buffalo Ts said:


> Yes, one of my favorites also. My girl is definitely shy, and doesn't hesitate to kicks hairs at the slightest movement. Her appetite is definitely insane.


My female is so calm and never really does the whole flicking thing. but my male is a little shy and quick to bolt yet never flicks. They are an amazing species that more people should keep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet (Jul 22, 2021)

I don't know the sex of mine yet, but when s/he is out, usually every afternoon and evening, s/he is calm and don't run back to the hide when I'm close. Never flick hair, eat like a champ and I love this sling color. I don't mind what sex it turns out to be since they both are very beautiful in their own way. It's the only one that I will not try to sex and just wait to know until it's obvious  
Definitely one of my favorites!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Callum97lufc (Aug 12, 2021)

I’ve got a female around 3.5 “ one of my fav for sure, not skittish at all could probably feed her every day! She’s blocked up her hide now for the last few weeks so I’m expecting a molt

Reactions: Like 2


----------

